# Same-side or across-body?



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

For you miscellaneous KMAists out there:

Would you say your style focuses on the Same-side strike or Reverse-strike?

That is to say, when you kick or step forward with your right leg, would you then punch with your Right fist (same side) or with your Left (reverse)?

Most that I have seen do both but the general default (if you will) is same-side.


----------



## matt.m (May 31, 2006)

General is same side.  In the Tae kwon Do forms....Predominately same side in hapkido wrist techniques as well....However, to be a dan in hapkido you have to do both sides for each technique.


----------



## Greg King (May 31, 2006)

Where i attend classes they stress working both sides,if they see you kicking or punching with just the left or right they will make sure you work both.


----------



## matt.m (May 31, 2006)

This is true of my school as well.  She was asking about forms from tkd and the wrist and clothes technique for hapkido.  Etc.  Is this correct?


----------



## Kacey (May 31, 2006)

The patterns for ITF TKD are fairly balanced in terms of using both sides of the body equally; however, at the lower ranks (below black belt) it is much more likely to be hand and foot on the same side, followed by the other side, than right foot/left hand or vice versa, which is more common after black belt.


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2006)

In the Taeguek series, there is a fairly equal number of same side and reverse side movements.  For example, in TG1, the first series of motions calls for same side low block and middle section punch. However, that is followed by a combination calling for same side block but then an immediate reverse punch.  After that combination, the poomsae calls for a reverse side middle section block followed by a reverse side middle section punch.

I think it is important to teach folks that they need to be able to block or strike with whatever weapon is available.  This concept is easier to do in sparring, but definitely present in the poomsae.

Miles


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 2, 2006)

In my dojang, we do both sides- even when doing forms.  We'll do back leg kicks, step across (or behind) kicks, reverse punches, etc.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 3, 2006)

I was taught either side.


----------



## painstain (Jun 18, 2006)

we train bothe equally
with respect,
painstain


----------

